# Alternatives to the happy birthday song?



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Anyone sing anything more interesting/upbeat than the traditional happy birthday drone? :yawning:

DD is turning one in June and she's the first kid/grandkid so I'm hoping we can start something new!

Thanks!

~Erin









PS ~ Don't mean to offend anyone who really likes the birthday song! My objection to it might have something to do with the way my family sings it.


----------



## yasi (Aug 24, 2004)

Happy happy birthday ______________ dear. Happy days will come to you all year. If I had one wish than it would be, a happy happy birthday to you from me.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

thanks!!









anyone else??


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I went to a party of a kid who REALLY hated singing and was upset that everyone was about to do it. I suggested we count to 5 since he was turning 5, so we counted "1,2,3,4,5, blow out the candles!" Not what you are looking for and it would be a bit strange for a first birthday but it was a good non-singing alternative to the traditional song.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

the Beatles song. Yknow....

NANANANANANA THEY SAY IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY
NANANANANANA HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
NANANANANANA THEY SAY IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY
NANANANANANA GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME

BIRRRRTHDAAAAAY I WOULD LIKE YOU TO DANCE
BIRRRRTHDAAAAAY TAKE A CH CH CH CHANCE
BIRRRRTHDAAAAAY WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

[repeat]

The lyrics are not deep. But it's lots of fun to sing/scream, esp for those who can't carry a tune.


----------



## btlsmum (Feb 13, 2005)

Ugh! I loathe birthday song. Is it terrible to admit that I lip-sync it, even at my own kid's b-days?









In the toddler and 3-6 classes the kids sing a song called "The Earth Goes Around the Sun". The birthday child stands in the middle of the circle and carries a globe around the sun as many time as they are years old. The class sings "The Earth goes around the sun, the sun. The Earth goes around the sun, the sun. The Earth goes around the sun, the sun...now that *insert child's name here* is *insert age*" And then the teacher lists some accomlishments from that birth year ("When Bobby was 1 he learned how to walk. His favorite food was..., etc). The parents make the list for the teacher to read.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btlsmum*
In the toddler and 3-6 classes the kids sing a song called "The Earth Goes Around the Sun". The birthday child stands in the middle of the circle and carries a globe around the sun as many time as they are years old. The class sings "The Earth goes around the sun, the sun. The Earth goes around the sun, the sun. The Earth goes around the sun, the sun...now that *insert child's name here* is *insert age*" And then the teacher lists some accomlishments from that birth year ("When Bobby was 1 he learned how to walk. His favorite food was..., etc). The parents make the list for the teacher to read.

That sounds awesome. What a special way to celebrate a birthday.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

great ideas!!!

glad to know i'm not the only one who does't like the happy birthday song.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*
the Beatles song. Yknow....

NANANANANANA THEY SAY IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY

We sing this one (along with the traditional one) and also

Happy Happy Birthday Baby (you can always make up your own words/song!)


----------



## JenniferC (Dec 5, 2002)

There is a really sweet birthday song, that is very Waldorfy/anthro oriented on The Magic Garden CD, I don't know it well enough to type it out though...hmmm, let me think how it goes:

"It was __ years ago today (or the other day if you are having delayed birthday) that _____ (name) came down to stay.....erm something about angels gathering for her birth etc. etc." it is really sweet though







. I sang it to Kaelynn for her 2nd birthday. There are also some good birthday celebration ideas in there as well, as far as having the child do a processional walk to a special 'birthday chair' where the presents are presented etc.

She still got the out of tune traditional happy birthday song from everyone else (big extended family) because that's all they know. :LOL


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

(clapping at a rather quick pace: )

"This is your BIRTHday sooong! It is not VEry long HEY!"

My all time favorite.


----------



## michelle1k (Jul 7, 2002)

... they sang (and it always made me cry!):

Happy birthday, happy birthday
we love you
Happy birthday and may all your dreams come true
When you blow out your candles
there's one that stays aglow.
It's the love-light in your eyes
where-e'er you go.










Michelle in NY


----------

